# First time lamb chops.



## pc farmer (Jul 15, 2016)

I have been wanting to try lamb, the wife not so much.  She left for the weekend.   So lamb it is.



Cute little things they are.



Wanted smoked mac n cheese.  Found this thread.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/248340/first-time-mac-and-cheese.   I cut it in half.

Fired up the kettle with the vortex.



It's on now.



My view while cooking and enjoying a few cold ones.





When the mac n cheese was about done a sprinkled panco on it and added the chops to the heat.





Indirect heat for a bit then direct fire.



Pulled at 135ish.



The mac n cheese was great, the lamb was wow.  Got to keep doing this.








Mac n cheese close up.   Loved the panco crunch on top.



This will be on the menu for me more often.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 15, 2016)

Awesome cook Adam !  We love lamb chops, yours are perfect !  And that Mac & cheese had to be dang tasty !    Damn does that all look good !   :drool


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 15, 2016)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Awesome cook Adam !  We love lamb chops, yours are perfect !  And that Mac & cheese had to be dang tasty !    Damn does that all look good !   :drool



Thanks Justin.  It was a great meal to bad the wife missed it.   Ha


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 15, 2016)

Adam that looks amazing!   You nailed it without question, I like the panko crust too but it all looks way good.


----------



## timstalltaletav (Jul 15, 2016)

Nice!  Just read this thread and said to the better half, I want to try some lamb soon...  No support for lamb from the other side so I guess I need to wait until she works one weekend and try it.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 15, 2016)

Hey Adam, the chops look perfect to me....   It all looks soooooo good......


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 16, 2016)

Awesome meal Adam!

The lamb chops look perfectly cooked & the mac-n-cheese looks delicious!








Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 16, 2016)

Nice cook Adam! 

Points!


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 16, 2016)

FWIsmoker said:


> Adam that looks amazing!   You nailed it without question, I like the panko crust too but it all looks way good.




Thanks Keith.   I like a little crunch on my mac n cheese.





TimsTallTaleTav said:


> Nice!  Just read this thread and said to the better half, I want to try some lamb soon...  No support for lamb from the other side so I guess I need to wait until she works one weekend and try it.



Thanks




DaveOmak said:


> Hey Adam, the chops look perfect to me....   It all looks soooooo good......




Thanks Dave





SmokinAl said:


> Awesome meal Adam!
> 
> The lamb chops look perfectly cooked & the mac-n-cheese looks delicious!
> 
> ...



Thanks Al.






dirtsailor2003 said:


> Nice cook Adam!
> 
> Points!



Thanks Case.


----------



## gary s (Jul 16, 2016)

Nice Job !!  Lamb looks great. I am the only one around my house that likes it. I ate it a lot when I was in Azerbaijan  I need to grill me some.

Looks perfect and the side Wow.    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











Gary


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 16, 2016)

gary s said:


> Nice Job !!  Lamb looks great. I am the only one around my house that likes it. I ate it a lot when I was in Azerbaijan  I need to grill me some.
> 
> Looks perfect and the side Wow.    :drool
> 
> ...



Thanks Gary.  I love the tastes of lamb.   The mac n cheese, only second time smoking it.   Yup, found a recipe I love.    Having the rest tonight with ribs.


----------



## venture (Jul 16, 2016)

So sad it was your first time with lamb chops.

So jealous of the beautiful view from your home!

Lamb chops looked great!  Now if we could just get them down to $4 per pound?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 16, 2016)

Venture said:


> So sad it was your first time with lamb chops.
> 
> So jealous of the beautiful view from your home!
> 
> ...



Thanks sir.   Some nice views on the farm.  Just need more time to enjoy them.


Would love to see lamb cheaper.    Not holding my breath thou.   

Maybe I need to raise some.    Mooooove over cows.


----------



## moikel (Jul 16, 2016)

Nice view! Here we would leave the "tail " on the chop ,mostly fat but super tasty.
Done on a little portable grill that my Dad kept in the back of the truck. Fire made from leaves,twigs & sticks of gum trees,white sliced bread . Then back to work on the farm.
Loin always my pick of lamb chops. 
Here the big guys are discounting lamb leg to get you in the door. Now $10 a kg that's $ 7.20 in American money or $ 3.50 a pound. Shanks were $12 a kg !


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 16, 2016)

Moikel said:


> Nice view! Here we would leave the "tail " on the chop ,mostly fat but super tasty.
> Done on a little portable grill that my Dad kept in the back of the truck. Fire made from leaves,twigs & sticks of gum trees,white sliced bread . Then back to work on the farm.
> Loin always my pick of lamb chops.
> Here the big guys are discounting lamb leg to get you in the door. Now $10 a kg that's $ 7.20 in American money or $ 3.50 a pound. Shanks were $12 a kg !



Thanks, lamb is scary around here.  I seen a boneless leg of lamb.   Didn't look good.  This was my only other option.    I will be buying these again.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 16, 2016)

Very nice, I LOVE Loin Chops but my wife is one of those folks that can't stand the smell of Lamb. Add the Price to the mix and they are a once a year treat for me. The rest of the crew eats Beef that day...JJ


----------



## moikel (Jul 16, 2016)

c farmer said:


> Thanks sir. Some nice views on the farm. Just need more time to enjoy them.
> 
> 
> Would love to see lamb cheaper. Not holding my breath thou.
> ...


http://www.dorper.com.au

If you ever get the chance to raise your own can I very gently steer you in this direction,please?

I have posted about these guys before,I don't know about their availability in the USA.

They are really ground breaking here & this is a sheep raising country except for the tropics.

When I was a kid in the country the fat lamb breeds were Dorset ,Suffolk,& Border Leicester . Their wool wasn't worth much.

Dorpers have got such a hold here that really hard bitten old cattlemen will own a few just because they are so good on the plate.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I have been to big stud cattle shows & there was a guy with a stand selling Dorpers & selling plenty. Some guy would have done a deal on a pen of heifers or a stud bull & would put their hard earned down on 10 or 12 ewes preg tested ,just so they had their own Dorper lamb to eat down the line. Pretty fair recommendation


----------



## smokinadam (Jul 16, 2016)

Awesome cook Adam!  My wife ordered lamb the day we applied for our marriage license at the place we had our first date and if I got caught making these without her I'd be going back to court to get the D.  They were amazing but I have not done them myself yet at home. You inspired me and I'll need to find a good deal or just tell her she needs to work overtime so I can make her some lamb chops  (kiding).

Points Adam!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 17, 2016)

Here you go Adam. Registered Black Head Dorper are available at Bubblin' Brook Farm in Lancaster PA...JJ


----------



## b-one (Jul 17, 2016)

Tasty looking chops! And the Mac and cheese of course!:drool


----------



## papa t (Jul 20, 2016)

Looks absolutely delicious!!! Great picture's :Looks-Great:
                      POINT


----------

